
A-10 replacement? USAF strategy calls for 'future CAS platform' - protomyth
http://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/a-10-replacement-usaf-strategy-calls-for-39future-cas-415639/
======
tired_man
Any aircraft that is useful to the poor buggers on the ground will be close
enough to worry about having RPGs fired at it, let alone "advanced anti-
airfcraft systems."

Calling that out as a reason to retire the A-10 is kinda bogus. The A-10 was
designed from the very beginning to absorb that sort of damage and continue
it's mission.

Fairchild Republic got on someone's bad side some years back and that resulted
in the production contract being cancelled. Since then, it's performed like a
superstar in every deployment.

There is no viable replacement available.

Just ask anyone who's called God for one and see how happy were with the
service.

------
inetsee
I really think what they should do is look at all the instances where an A-10
was damaged and returned to base, and seriously ask whether an F-35 would
survive that kind of damage.

~~~
tired_man
Yeah, that's not happening :-)

Really _close_ air support really isn't a job for fast movers.

F-35 is too fast for close work.

